# ابتكار يسهل تعلم الرياضيات



## Maya (26 أغسطس 2008)

*قامت سيدة إسرائيلية تدعى كيرين أور لالو (Keren Or Lalo) وهي معلمة سابقة  بتطوير نوع خاص من الأختام المطاطية لتسهيل تعلم مواد الجبر والهندسة.







المعلمة كيرين أور لالو​
وتقوم شركة سيلست " Sealset "  الإسرائيلية التي أسّستها المعلمة( كيرين)  في مدينة - موديعين -  بتسويق ثلاثة أطقم تحتوي على أختام مطاطية عليها الأشكال الأساسية للتمارين في الجبر والهندسة كما تقوم الشركة بتسويق طقم خاص للطلاب الجامعيين.

وتقول المعلمة أور لالو : " لاحظتُ أن ما يزعج طلابي هو الوقت الطويل الذي يستدعيه رسم ونقل الأشكال الهندسية لغرض حلّ المسائل. وأنا نفسي شعرتُ بإحباط بسبب الوقت الطويل الذي استدعتْه هذه المهمة". 

وقامت أور لالو بالبحث عن مُنتَج في هذا المجال في إسرائيل وفي شبكة الإنترنت إلا أنها لم تجد شيئاً.

فعندئذ بادرت إلى تأسيس شركة  " سيلست " برأس مال ابتدائي مقداره 100،000 دولار. ورغم أنها بحثت عن صاحب مصنع في إسرائيل لغرض إنتاج الأطقم فإنها قرّرت في نهاية المطاف إنتاجها في الشرق الأقصى علماً بأن تكاليف الإنتاج هناك تقلّ عن تكاليف الإنتاج في إسرائيل. وبواسطة وكيل في هونغ كونغ تمكّنت أور لالو من الاتصال بأربعة أصحاب مصانع  في الصين.

وسافرت أور لالو إلى الصين حيث قضت أسبوعين في المصنع واختارت أفضل مادّة بلاستيكية لإنتاج الأطقم وأشرفت على سير العمل.




وحاليًا يمكن بيع أطقم الأختام من شركة سيلست مباشرة أو بواسطة موقع eBay أشهر مواقع التسوق الإلكتروني على شبكة الإنترنت. 

ونالت الأطقم شهرة في صفوف معلّمين وطلاب على حد سواء كما مُنحت - أور لالو - براءة اختراع عالمية بفضل تطوير الأختام المطاطية. وتتفاوض شركة سيلست حالياً مع وكلاء توزيع في بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة وألمانيا واسكندنافيا وتتوقّع أيضاً تسويق الأطقم بكميات كبيرة في دول العالم الثالث.

وتقول إحدى معلمات الرياضيات في إحدى المدارس الإعدادية أن طلابها أخذوا يستمتعون بدراسة الهندسة والجبر بفضل الأختام المطاطية البسيطة أصلاً . ويشير طالب من طلاب الجامعة المفتوحة إلى أنه يتركّز إلى حدّ أكبر على مواد التعليم إذ أنه لم يعد يحتاج إلى رسم الأشكال الهندسية بسبب استعمال الأختام.




وبهذا الابتكار الجديد يمكن للطالب أن يرتاح من هم الانشغال بالرسوم والأشكال ودقتها وما تلزمه هذه العملية من وقت ، ويتجه للتركيز على الحل والمسألة الأساسية ويوجه كل طاقته الذهنية للإبداع في إيجاد الأجوبة والنتائج في مواد كالجبر والهندسة والتحليل وغيرها من فروع الرياضيات في المراحل المختلفة ....

للمزيد من المعلومات يمكن زيارة موقع الشركة .... *

*Sealset*


----------



## Maya (26 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*لم افهم كيفية عمل الاختراع لكن شكله حلو*
*ربنا يباركك اختي مايا موضوع رائع*​


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*فكره حلوه وجديده
شكرا مايا لموضوعك الجميل
*​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرة حلو جدا
بجد الناس دى ايجابيين كدى
لما تتعبهم حاجة يخترعوا حاجة تسهل عليهم الامور
ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2008)

maya قال:


>



*موضوع جديد  وجميل جدااااااااااااااااا"مايا
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## Maya (27 أغسطس 2008)

> *لم افهم كيفية عمل الاختراع لكن شكله حلو*



*إن الموضوع ليس اختراع أكثر منه ابتكار وفكرة مميزة وفريدة من نوعها ...

فالفكرة تقوم بكل بساطة على صناعة أختام مطاطية عادية كتلك المستخدمة في المعاملات الرسمية والتجارية ولكن بدلاً من أن تحمل  كتابة أو شعار دولة أو اسم شركة فإنها تحمل أشكال هندسية ومخططات بيانية وأسهم مجموعات وأشكال معادلات مختلفة وجداول وغير ذلك من الأشكال التي ينبغي على الطالب رسمها أو كتابتها أثناء حله للمسائل الحسابية ...

وطبعاً كأي ختم هناك حاجة للحبر ومن ثم لمسة خفيفة على الورقة وسنحصل على الأشكال الظاهرة في الصور المرفقة بالموضوع ، ومن بعدها يمكن للطالب أن يتابع حل مسألته ويركز أكثر في المعطيات بدلاً من الانشغال في الرسم والمسطرة والممحاة والأدوات الهندسية ...

والفكرة رغم بساطتها إلا أن ستكون عامل تشجيع للطالب وأداة لتقريبه من مواد كالجبر والتحليل الرياضي التي يجدها الكثيرون صعبة ومعقدة ومملة  ، فأي وسيلة لتسهيل دراستها ستجعل الطالب يكسر حاجز الضجر والملل من الرسم والمحي حتى يبرز الشكل المناسب لك مع هذه الأختام سيحصل على الشكل المطلوب وبالحجم المناسب وببساطة.....

وتتميز الأختام بسهولة الاستخدام مع المسكة المنحنية التي تساعد الطالب على سهولة الطباعة وتصوير الشكل المطلوب ، إضافة لوجود علبة أنيقة تحفظ الأختام بترتيب وتحميها من الضياع ...

وأخيراً ما على الطالب إلا أن يختار الأختام المناسبة قبل بداية عمله ومن ثم يستمتع بمشواره داخل مسألته ومعادلاته والشكل الأنيق المرفق بها و الذي يحصل عليه بفضل أختام شركة سلسيت ....*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا ليكي


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

great topic 
thanks alot


----------



## Maya (2 فبراير 2009)

*نستذكر هذا الإبتكار الفريد لمن فاته متابعة الموضوع خلال الفترة السابقة *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا مايا​


----------



## sara A (5 فبراير 2009)

أبتكار حلو
بس مفيش كمان أختراع يساعد فى أن المسأله تتحل لوحدها من غير وجع دماغ
معلش أصل الجبر والتفاضل كانوا بالتنسبة لى المستحيل والحمدللـه ذهب ولن يعد
شكرا علىا لموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_فعلاا ابتكار رائع
شكرا كتيير مايا
تسلم ايدك​_


----------

